# How To Stop Nail Biting



## michal_cohen (Aug 18, 2007)

You must have often seen students biting their nails before exams, actors doing it at back stage, or degree holders doing it before going for the interview. Nail biting is a decision taken unconsciously out of nervousness, excitement or anxiety. However If not controlled then in no time it develops into a habit.

*Why would any one want to stop this habit? *


The chief reason is that we all want to have long, beautiful and well shaped nails which we can show off. These kinds of nails a nail biter surely can't afford.
It damages ones personality also. Imagine that on a date a girl out of nervousness starts biting her nails. That will obviously give a bad impression to the boy.
The germs and dirt settled under the nails goes into the mouth during the activity of biting nails which earns a bad health for one.
*Quiting the habit of nail biting is not a tough job. With little bit of self control and determination any of us can do it. *
First start from setting short term period for which you will not bite your nails. 3days, a week, decide according to your will power.
Don't forget to give your self a reward when you complete this goal. This reward can be anything like buying your self nail paint or some accessory. However, if you don't finish your goal then give yourself a tight slap or punish yourself buy reducing your shopping dates for that month. Rewarding will temp you to quit this habit and punishing will make you not wanting to bite your nails again.
There are people who are found to be wearing gloves all day long so that they can prevent themselves from biting nails. You can also try this in initial stage and then after some days check whether you can do without the gloves also. Wearing gloves for some days won't prove to be a bad investment if it helps you get rid of this habit.
Are mouth hates to accept things that are not liked by are taste buds. That gives you one more chance to quit this habit. Apply non toxic gels on your nails. The bad taste of the gel will not let you bite your nails again. Don't forget to make sure that you purchase a non toxic gel only that will be safe both for your and your nails health.
We should not forget that habit are always decision taken by are unconscious mind so the best thing is to let your sub conscious know that you want to leave this habit. Every day before going to bed say 10 times loudly that you don't want to bite your nails again. Let your sub-conscious listen to it and in not time you will find yourself free from this habit
How To Stop Nail Biting - Nail Biting Habit - Stopping Nail Biting


----------



## allison0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

My husband bites his nails, but he doesn't even realize he's doing it...


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

Bite-It worked well for my little sister.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ughhh bad habit of mine. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Sep 5, 2007)

put someting on ur nails that tastes bad it wil make u not want to bit them or paint them a pretty color that u dont want to come off!


----------



## princessmich (Sep 5, 2007)

Great tips. Thank goodness i've never had this habit.


----------



## tvmichellenh (Oct 7, 2007)

I have tried everything and I still bite mine too much. Hope to see more sugesstions here


----------



## Miss World (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm a terrible nail biter




I try to stop but it only gets bad when I'm stressed (which is like 24/7)... I'm trying really hard to stop. Thanks for sharing this article


----------



## magosienne (Oct 13, 2007)

great article. i've tried the special nailpolishes, but it didn't really helped me. what did on the contrary, was to go at sephora during a boring afternoon, and buy the nicest nailpolish i'd find(no matter what brand it was or how much it would cost). i put it next to my alarm clock just to remember each day no to eat my nails.

it worked because 3 weeks later i was able to apply my first coat of nailpolish since a long time.

whenever i am stressed and feel the need to bite them, i apply nailpolish. that forces me to keep them nice.


----------



## Anthea (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to be a nail biter, up to about 18 months ago when I started going out in public. The idea of having nice looking nails while I am in girl mode was enough for me to stop biting them.


----------



## hypnotic (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been a nail biter almost all my life. I've tried the polish with the horrible taste, doesnt work for me



Will be trying the gloves tip... Thanks for sharing


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

I tend to not bite my nails when I have nail polish on.


----------



## eskaa (Dec 11, 2007)

for people who do it without realising it and do not want to use the bitter nailpolish, it can help to paint your nails in a flashy colour - you'll notice it from the corner of your eyes when you lift the hand to your mouth.


----------



## adela_dawn (Dec 19, 2007)

try chewing gum instead ^^


----------

